
Press X to continue – the hedonic treadmill - pbw
http://www.kmeme.com/2015/12/press-x-to-continue.html
======
Animats
Basic problem with video games: output keeps getting better, but input
doesn't. Moving and shooting work well. Everything else is hard.

Even the Kinect, which is an impressive technical achievement, hasn't helped
much. Probably the most successful nonstandard input device is the guitar for
Guitar Hero/Rock Band games.

